# Prozess Daten (SPS) auf Synology (Graphana & Influxdb) loggen



## Neurorancer (1 Oktober 2021)

Sehr geehrte Forum Mitglieder, 

habe im Internet viele Themen gefunden wo man Daten mit Hilfe von Grafana und Influxdb darstellen kann. Mit der Verbindung von einem Synology Nas kann man sich einen eigenen Datenlogger für seine Anlagen aufbauen. Dazu müsste man die Datenbank mit Daten füllen. 

Hat sich Jemand damit bereits auseinander gesetzt? 

Ich mache mir gerade Gedanken wie die Daten meiner Anlagen in die InfluxBD wandern sollen. 

Es soll möglichst einfach und robust funktionieren. 
Ginge das auch über eine OPC Verbindung?


----------



## Blockmove (1 Oktober 2021)

Ich nutze Node RED genau für den Zweck


----------



## Neurorancer (2 Oktober 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich nutze Node RED genau für den Zweck


Hallo Blockmove,

kannst du mir vielleicht erklären wie der Aufbau ausschaut?


----------



## trobo (2 Oktober 2021)

OPC UA - NodeRed: https://flows.nodered.org/node/node-red-contrib-opcua

InfluxDB mittels NodeRed füllen: https://www.bjoerns-techblog.de/2017/08/influxdb-mit-node-red-fuellen/

Damit solltest du soweit alles haben


----------



## AnBall (11 Juli 2022)

Neurorancer schrieb:


> kannst du mir vielleicht erklären wie der Aufbau ausschaut?


Hallo zusammen, 

ein möglicher Aufbau der Architektur kann in etwa so aussehen: 




Da gibt es auch eine Open-Source Lösung zu, die das Aufsetzen des gesamten Systems erheblich erleichtern kann. Und das gerade dann, wenn man nicht zu 100% über Hintergrundwissen verfügt. Grafana oder InfluxDB würden dann (der Abbildung entsprechend auf den "Server MQTT Broker" zugreifen. So können auch Daten über OPC UA angebunden werden. Der Edge Device würde an der Anlage sitzen, kann auch nachgerüstet werden. 

Hier findet man zusätzliche Informationen und Anleitungen: https://docs.umh.app/docs/ (gibt auch tutorials auf YouTube.)


----------



## Blockmove (11 Juli 2022)

@AnBall 
Du musst nicht jeden alten Thread ausgraben um hier Werbung für eure Lösung zu platzieren.
So was kann man auch schon als Spam auffassen.
Ganz besonders wenn deine Lösung überhaupt nicht zur Fragestellung passt!


----------

